# Vostok-europe Blue Submarines



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Had a small delivery of these today. All but two are reserved.

I thought I would offer these to forum members before the next update as they have always sold out very quickly.










Let me know asap if you want one.

I will be getting some more but I don't know when.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

damn!! still no spare cash oh well hopefully next time you get them.......

1) I`ll have spare cash
















and

2) You`ll have something else that everyone else but me wants


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Had a small delivery of these today. All but two are reserved.
> 
> I thought I would offer these to forum members before the next update as they have always sold out very quickly.
> 
> ...


I'd like one please, Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> I'd like one please, Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll save you one dapper


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like one please, Roy.
> ...


Just got home to experience that pleasure of finding a white package with the 'from RLT' sticker on it.

The Blue Sub is here - thanks Roy.

It's a great looking watch & and seems to be really well built









Looks good through the display back too with the blue bits and the decorated rotor.

Destined to become a classic, I think


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Not as good a picture as Roy's but here's mine in the flesh. Many thanks Roy!!!

Quality is undeserved at this price.......


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

and here is the rear view. Nicely decorated movement with blue screws no less!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Paul as you say "Quality is undeserved at this price......."


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow







nice one Wardy.

I can't wait for mine now









Sleepless nights and all......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

They do look nice









Can someone remind me: is the calendar day quick set and does the bezel turn?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

2 more questions how thick is it and whats the crystal material?

may be a good work watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The calendar is not quick set.

Uni-directional ratchet bezel. Mineral glass. 11mm Thick.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi All!

Well, its a great day today. My blue Vostok just arrived and it blew my socks away, I mean "WOW!"









Simply fantastic quality for the price and the blue is just so blue. Nice feel and click sound for the bezel and leather strap really well made. Unsigned crown but signed buckle. Just had to take a few pics to share with you. Enjoy!







Thank you Roy!



















Any the obligatory wrist shot on my skinny wrist


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks very nice...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Anyone know if servicing for these is available in the U.S.A.?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I doubt if these need any Vostok specific servicing, any normal ( is there such a thing?







) watch service center should be able to do it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any good watch repairer shoudl be able to service them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Any good watch repairer shoudl be able to service them.


Even the bad ones will have a go


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Any good watch repairer shoudl be able to service them.
> 
> 
> Even the bad ones will have a go
> ...


True,


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Jason & Roy for the info/reply.


----------

